# [rc-update] no elimina inicio automático de eth0 (resuelto)

## wileres

Hola a tod@s, hace menos de una semana que me he estrenado con gentoo y tengo algúna dificultad.

Se trata de un portátil, con eth0--->LAN y eth1---->wifi

Las 2 estan correctamente soportadas, el problema es que cada vez que inicio el sistema se carga automáticamente eth0.

Si hago

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

Cuando vuelvo a iniciar continúa intentando configurar eth0 por dhcp.

Este es el resultado de rc-update:

```

# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

            ipw3945d | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

Como he de hacer para que no me cargue eth0 al inicio?Last edited by wileres on Wed Apr 04, 2007 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

en el /etc/conf.d/rc  :

 *Quote:*   

> # Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a
> 
> # list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By
> 
> # default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG has to be yes
> ...

 

por tanto :

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## i92guboj

 *wileres wrote:*   

> Hola a tod@s, hace menos de una semana que me he estrenado con gentoo y tengo algúna dificultad.
> 
> Se trata de un portátil, con eth0--->LAN y eth1---->wifi
> 
> Las 2 estan correctamente soportadas, el problema es que cada vez que inicio el sistema se carga automáticamente eth0.
> ...

 

Asombroso, teniendo en cuenta que ninguna de las dos está listada en $(rc-update show). Prueba a crear net.eth0 de esta forma:

```

$ cd /etc/init.d

$ ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

Ahora prueba a hacer "rc-update del net.eth0", y luego usa "rc-update show", net.eth0 debería salir listado, perno no activo en ninguno de los runlevels.

Cuéntanos a ver que tal va eso, hay varias cosas extrañas en tu caso, como el hecho de que no se liste la interfaz en la lista de servicios disponibles y que, sin embargo, el sistema intente configurarla con dhcpd, que tampoco está en la lista, ni dnsmasq ni nada...

----------

## wileres

Gracias por vuestra rapidez. Por partes:

 *gringo wrote:*   

> en el /etc/conf.d/rc  :
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
> 
> 

 Esto es para intentar que sólo se inicie cuando  conecte un cable? 

Con el resultado de:

```

# RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

bash: !net.eth0: event not found

```

¿Que pasa?

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 

No se porqué ya tengo un enlace simbólico de net.lo a net.eth0. El resultado de "rc-update del net.eth0" y "rc-update show" es el mismo. Queréis más información?

----------

## gringo

los scripts para dispositivos de red "comunes" ya no tienen que estar en ningún runlevel, en caso de que haya una configuración para un dispositivo detectado, lo levantará ( a menos que se le diga lo contrario).

En mi gentoo en casa :

```
-->rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

     http-replicator |      default                  

            iptables |      default                  

          irqbalance | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default                  

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

             numlock |      default                  

             postfix |      default                  

             privoxy |      default                  

           procparam |      default                  

      readahead-list | boot                          

 readahead-list-earl | boot                          

           rmnologin | boot                          

              serial | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

             volumes | boot                          

                 xdm | boot   
```

y sin embargo nada mas arrancar el sistema:

```
-->rc-status -s | grep net

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                       [ started   ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                                       [ started   ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                         [ started   ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                       [ started   ]
```

probad vosotros mismos.

 *Quote:*   

> Esto es para intentar que sólo se inicie cuando conecte un cable? 

 

no, con eso le dices que no se levante el dispositivo. Lo que estás buscando es ifplugd  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
> 
> bash: !net.eth0: event not found
> ...

 

no entiendo ... tienes la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES en tu /etc/conf.d/rc, no ?

saluetes

----------

## wileres

Gracias!! he añadido a linea  RC_PLUG_SERVICES de /etc/conf.d/rc la variable !net.eth0 y ahora no me la intenta configurar al inicio del sistema, lo hago yo manualmente con el script /etc/init.d/eth0

Muchas gracias!!

----------

## Noss

gringo buenísima aportación la tuya en este hilo, gracias!. Ya la estoy usando. Tenía el mismo problema que el creador del post, y mi solución chapucera fué eliminar el enlace net.eth0 y el módulo de la tarjeta de red, así ya no cargaba... Ahora con tu información he vuelto a poner el módulo de la tarjeta de red por cable, además de quitar con rc-update net.eth0 y net.eth1, pues como tu bien has dicho no hacen falta ponerlas para que udev las cargue...

Sin más un saludos a todos!

----------

## Joussef

Excelente aportación me funciono a la primera , muchas gracias por todas estas aportaciones, ya que yo tengo una laptop con una antena inalambrica ipw3945abg

Saludos y muchas gracias[/list]

----------

